
Azul GUI Framework - ingve
https://azul.rs/
======
Natela
I really wish all the best for this project. To me here are the main points
why this framework is really promising :

\- Backed by webrender : Mozilla is putting large effort in webrender and Azul
leverage all this work by using it as a backend. Too early to say, but it can
potentially be far more performant than QT or GTK

\- the "modern" way people do UI : you have Dom diffing backed-in like React
(and like Flutter)

\- backed-in data binding

\- (live) CSS styling which is a subset of web CSS

\- SVG support

\- Extendable : you can use OpenGL to draw to a texture and pass it to Azul
for display. This will allow for integration of 3D renderer, 2D renderer (for
e.g Azul SVG drawing is using this mechanism), etc...

I'll definitely follow the progress with a lot of attention. I personally
would prefer Azul so much more to GTK/QT/Flutter for developing apps

~~~
Natela
I just hope it will be easy to write bindings for different language in the
future. I guess it's important for a wider adoption not to impose something
"low-level" like Rust (for eg QT has QML/JS, GTK has bindings to Vala, Python,
etc.. Flutter uses Dart, etc...)

~~~
moosingin3space
This is part of what Rust does very well - playing nicely with others! Check
out Helix (Ruby), Milksnake or rust-cpython (Python), Rustler (Erlang), Neon
(Node.js), or cbindgen (C/C++) for tools that can automate the boilerplate.

~~~
Natela
That's good to know !

